# Guppy pregnant or what????



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a two guppies and one of them has had two batches of fry before and should her third any day now....

The problem??? They both have a spot but neither are that fat!!! What is going on here????

Please reply soon!!!! Will she drop soon or not??? Do I need to do anything???


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe they aren't that close to dropping...
For a guppy to be skinny and about to drop, she has to either be HUGE to house 40 babies and not show it or.... Just not be ready. 

I'm assuming you have decided she's about to drop by counting days? It doesn't always work. Or, she might be ready to drop (if she is squared off) but only have a few babies. 

In the case of having very few babies, there are two possible answers. She is either too young to be breeding, or she needs to be conditioned. Of course, you could just have a weird line that produces very little fry.

Final option: I am not experienced enough to answer your question and you should disregard anything I just said  

Your choice!


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help, she has had some before though???


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Here are some pictures...*

I thought it might be easier if I showed some pictures of them.... here they are!!!


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

sorry they didn't work i will try again


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I will save the picture of them as my avavtar so you can see them. I can't do it otherwise!


----------

